# May 2012 Tank of the Month



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://reefkeeping.com/joomla/index.php/current-issue/article/115-tank-of-the-month

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Another Canadian. Seems to be more and more of them winning


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I've been following Levi's tank threads for about a year... Awesome set up!!!
Check out his main thread, though. He has an LPS dominated tank and cheato slurry also connected to the mangrove and zoa tanks.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I found his article very descriptive and informative. Not only is it an amazing tank but we get to know what he was thinking and why he did what he did. Learned alot and I'll definitely utilize some of his ideas.


----------

